# Ford 1320 transmission



## bridportbob (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi! I own a 1990 Ford 1320 with 2,000 hours. It has a hydrostatic transmission. In high gear as I depress the foot throttle the engine revs up, but the tractor only moves a little and wants to stall. This does seem to occur when in reverse or in middle or low gears. The clutch pedal seems properly adjusted and the transmission fluid is just changed and at proper level. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi bridportbob, welcome to the forum.

I'm wondering if your hand brake cable system may be frozen/stuck? Lower gears can overcome the brakes (engine will labor), but higher gears cannot. Check it out.


----------



## bridportbob (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks, HarveyW for two things. One is hitting the nail right on the head (it was the hand brake) and two, not suggesting that maybe I had left the hand brake on, which I had. Duh! Great diagnosis! Thanks again. Bob


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

You are welcome!


----------

